# Marbella international Schools Advice



## thebouffards

Hi,

I am moving to Spain in December and will be sending my Son, who is 5 and will be in Reception, to an International school.

There are several that I intend to look at which are:

The English International College
Swans School
Laude San Pedro
Aloha College
The British School of Marbella

Does anyone have any thoughts or personal experiences with any of these schools?

Any advice would be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## jojo

Rumour around here is that the Aloha College is "the" best!! Probably the most expensive?? But that is just rumour!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thebouffards

Actually the fees appear to be pretty similar for all these schools..

Do you know why Aloha was considered to be better than the others?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## jojo

thebouffards said:


> Actually the fees appear to be pretty similar for all these schools..
> 
> Do you know why Aloha was considered to be better than the others?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



No!!! A friend of mine has just started sending her two little ones (5 and 7) there and is thrilled and so are her kids, but previous to that its just been known as a good school. "Lynn", who posts on here will probably know more as she's looked at em all LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## thebouffards

Sounds like she's the person I need to speak to!! Bit of a minefield all this finding a new school..

Thanks for your help.

Chris


----------



## jojo

thebouffards said:


> Sounds like she's the person I need to speak to!! Bit of a minefield all this finding a new school..
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Chris


....tell me about it LOL!!!! In the end tho, its about your kids and the other kids in the class that determine the success of the school!! Try not to worry about it too much is my advice. 

I'm seeing Lynn tomorrow, so I'll tell her to take a look if she hasnt commented by then

Jo xxx


----------



## thebouffards

Very difficult to judge without having visited the schools yet too as half of it is often the feeling you get from the people you meet.. Nice to have a bit to go on first though..

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## thebouffards

We did consider a state school, but initially we plan to come out for a couple of years and see how we get on. If we choose to come back after then, I didn't want him to be behind the other kids in England..
Also, he has needed some speech therapy for the last couple of years, so I really don't want to confuse him after all that..

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## lynn

jojo said:


> ....tell me about it LOL!!!! In the end tho, its about your kids and the other kids in the class that determine the success of the school!! Try not to worry about it too much is my advice.
> 
> I'm seeing Lynn tomorrow, so I'll tell her to take a look if she hasnt commented by then
> 
> Jo xxx


Here I am!!

I didn't look at all the schools you have listed, as some are the other side of Marbella, and we knew we didn't want to be based that far away from Malaga as my OH was commuting to the UK and we needed to be close to the airport. I saw Swans and my OH saw Aloha. I have chatted to a few people who send their kids to EIC... 
Please feel free to PM me if you want any info. As you will probably see from my previous posts, my three go to Sunny View in Torremolinos, so that's where I can give the most info, but if you are set on Marbella, its too far away for you.


----------



## thebouffards

Thanks for coming back to me Lynn, I'll send you a PM

Cheers


----------

